How to read HN? Where's expand/collapse:conversations? Thumbs up/down:voting? - smn1234
======
brudgers
Collapse a conversation by clicking on the [+] on the right of the comment.

Click on the arrow on the left of the comment to upvote it.

There is a minimum user karma necessary before a downvote arrow appears below
the upvote arrow.

~~~
smn1234
Well that’s embarrassing. I always thought what you’ve described as the
collapse feature to be the downvote. Many thanks

~~~
brudgers
If that's the most embarrassing thing you ever write on Hacker News, you're
doing better than me.

